# Black Treacle



## Moad (21/1/13)

I'm looking to brew a Taddy Porter clone next weekend and the recipe I have calls for black treacle. Is this the same as treacle syrup? Can you work out OG contribution from the sugar content or some other measurement?

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (21/1/13)

Coles occasionally stock Lyalls Treacle from the UK the "real deal". SG of 1.036 similar to molasses.

Screwy


----------



## CosmicBertie (22/1/13)

Moad said:


> I'm looking to brew a Taddy Porter clone next weekend and the recipe I have calls for black treacle. Is this the same as treacle syrup? Can you work out OG contribution from the sugar content or some other measurement?
> 
> Cheers


Look for Black Treacle in the foreign (pfft) foods section of Coles/Woolies. Its in a red tin. As Screwy says, its similar to molasses, but I think its more refined.


----------



## Moad (22/1/13)

cheers, I got treacle syrup but I am guessing this isn't going to work. Will see if I can find some of the real stuff.


----------

